# What to do after sandstorm?



## rastaland.TV (Feb 23, 2020)

So guys we had the craziest sandstorm on Canary Islands just today I was planning to harvest my outdoor grow today but when I just came out on my terace... 
*Everything is in sand and stuff I cant even explain the leaves look red cause of the Sahar sands...
The question really is can I wash the dust n stuff of them and if I can how to do it best please help me out brothers and sisters! 
P.s. If I wash them do I still harvest them today just bit later after they dry up?*


----------



## thegloman (Feb 23, 2020)

Hey rasta!
Welcome to MP!
That's a horrible thing to happen just before harvest!
If it were me, I think I would try to use a hose to spray them off GENTLY then let them dry.  In a day or 2 if they are ready pull all the big leaves off before harvesting then get a large clean trash can filled with clean water.
Cut a limb off and gently dunk and swirl the branch in the water to remove more dirt and sand.   Gently shake dry and hang outside or in front of a fan till the excess water is gone. Then dry and cure as usual.


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 23, 2020)

One possibility is if all else fails.  Make a batch of Green Dragon.  The sticky trichromes may have glued the fine sand to the leaves and buds.  Using ethanol alcohol, you can soak the leaves, dissolving the oils, then filtering the liquid from the sand and leaves.  The resulting alcohol tea can be boiled/ evaporated to concentrate your titrate to desired strength.  Ethanol alcohol is drinkable alcohol, not the poisonous alcohol.

Google green tea for better and more detailed instructions.  Green tea can be very potent. Work up from small amounts to find the best amount for your concentrate.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 23, 2020)

Dax has a great idea for your problem.  No buds to smoke but no sand either.
Try dry ice and ethanol extraction.  The extreme cold prevents a Lot of the chlorophyll from being pulled along.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 23, 2020)

We have dust storms here and it can be a drag if you're in full sticky flower. I wash it off, but i live in a very dry low humidity desert. If you can just spray them off,  and hopefully a breeze will be around soon to help them dry . quickly. If you are ready to harvest , another thing i have done is dip each cola in a big bucket of water and shake gently and hang. I do that with most of my harvest. works here in the desert, but the canary islands sound wonderful but moist?


----------

